# Beef Cake Erfahrungen-pro & contra.



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (13. September 2012)

Moin,

Möchte mir nächstes Frühjahr ein neues Bike kaufen.Schwanke dabei zwischen dem BC (FR 4) und dem Bergamont Big Air 8.3.Wär schön wenn ihr hier ein paar Erfahrungen zum BC postet,was Ausstattung,Haltbarkeit und Spaßfaktor betrifft.
Im Rose Katalog steht beim BC FR 4 "absenkbare Gabel".Ist die Domain RC absenkbar?
Ist bei den Avid Elixier Bremsen je höher die Zahl ist gleich besser?Also ist eine Avid Elixier 5 besser als eine Avid Elixier 3?

Und jetzt an alle BC FR Fahrer,haut in die Tasten

Gruß


----------



## Serpentinebiker (13. September 2012)

Also grundsätzlich müsstest du erstmal dein genaues Einsatzgebiet nennen, dann kann ich dir weiterhelfen  Die Domain ist nicht absenkbar, funktioniert super und lässt scih noch relativ gut bergauf fahren, zur Not tuts ein Spanngurt. Und Die Elixir Bremsen sind zwar nicht zwangsläufig "besser" mit aufsteigender Zahl, jedoch leichter und die Verstellmöglichkeiten nehmen zu. Ich kann jetzt nichts zum Druckpunktunterschied zwischen 3 und 7 sagen, aber eigentlich sollte die identisch sein. Aber mit dem Beef Cake bist du super bedient, falls das Einsatzgebiet von dir ein Ähnliches wie meins ist. Erstmal solltest du uns verraten, wofür du dein bike nutzen willst 
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (13. September 2012)

Fahr hier bei uns in den lokalen Wäldern und auch mehrmals im Bikepark.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (14. September 2012)

Also auch bergauf? Dann rate ich dir wirklich zum Beef Cake, es ist wunderbar leicht und lässt sich sauber hochtreten  Durch die Leichtigkeit ist das Bike recht sprungfreudig und ne Wucht für Bikeparks. Ich benutze das Bike für Touren und Hometrails bis 50km und jede Woche mindestens einmal Bikepark. Ich denke viel variabler kann kein Bike sein, höchstens noch mit leichteren Parts. Ich finde es echt genial, wobei ich mir überlegen würde, ob du handwerklich begabt bist, da das Bike zu Rose hinzuschicken lange dauert ...
LG SErpentinebiker


----------



## Guent (14. September 2012)

Nimm´s Beef Cake, kann ich auch nur empfehlen!
Is parktauglich und genau so gut kann man super Touren damit fahren!
Absenkfunktion ala Talas würd ich mir heute sparen, brauch man wirklich nur auf "alpencrossähnlichen" Steigungen, sonst null. Geht super ohne! 

Lieber würd ich für das Geld was man sparen kann, wenn man eine Fox Talas gegen eine gute Federgabel wie z.B. RockShox Totem spart, ne bessere Bremse kaufen (Shimano Zee/Saint)... Und ne verstellbare Sattelstütze... 

Schönen Gruss!


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (15. September 2012)

@Serpentinenbiker


Fahre auch öfter und auch gerne Bergauf.Handwerklich begabt bin ich auf jeden Fall,wohne aber auch nur zehn Autominuten von Rose Bike Town entfernt.
Warum fragst du das?Geht an dem Bike oft was kaputt?


Gruß


----------



## Serpentinebiker (15. September 2012)

Ok, dann rate ich dir auf jeden Fall zum Beef Cake  Gibts da überhaupt Berge? Naja, eigentlich geht da nicht viel kaputt, höchstens mal das Schaltauge. Aber wenn du Schaltzüge verlegen kannst und sowas rate ich jedem zu dem Bike. Ich war anfangs nicht wirklich erfahren mit sowas, und dann hat es halt auch mal gedauert bis das Bike von der Biketown zurückgeschickt wurde  Also bei mir ist bisher das Schaltauge kaputtgegangen, aber ich hatte noch eines der älteren Modelle. Wenn du noch ein bisschen Kohle übrig hast würde ich mir ein Shadow Plus Schaltwerk verbauen, da die Kettenführung von der Funktion nur durchschnittlich gut ist, aber trotzdem noch ausreichend. Ansonsten hat das Bike enormes Potential, wenn du irgendwann in Richtung Downhill mit dem Bike willst, kannste ne Boxxer reinbauen, wenn du in Richtung Enduro gehen willst packste ne Lyrik rein  Ich finde das Bike genial!
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (15. September 2012)

Mit den Bergen ist das hier so eine Sache,die muß man schon suchen .Hier gibt es viele Halden,die man schön runterfahren kann.Das hört sich ja sonst alles ganz gut an!
Wie groß und welche Schrittlänge hast du?In welcher Größe hast du das Bike genommen?


Gruß


----------



## Serpentinebiker (16. September 2012)

Ich bin 1,85 m groß und Schrittlänge weiß ich nich so genau, vielleicht so 87 cm oder so, kein Plan  als ich das Bike vor nem halben Jahr gekauft hab war ich noch 5cm kleiner. Also wenn du über 1,80m bist würde ich vielleicht L nehmen, M ist halt schon sehr wendig aber Bergauf habe ich schon die maximale Sattelüberhöhung erreicht


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (17. September 2012)

Bin 1,85m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm.Laut Rose Homepage geht das M bis Schrittlänge 85cm und Körpergröße 1,79m.

Das L geht von Schrittlänge 86cm und Körpergröße 1,90m.Ist jetzt eine gute Frage welches besser für mich passen würde.?

Also du hast das M.?

Vielleicht melden sich noch ein paar BC Fahrer die ungefähr die gleichen Maße wie ich haben.

 @Guent

Welche Größe fährst du?

Gruß


----------



## Guent (17. September 2012)

Fahr hin und probier´s aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ich bin 1,91m, SL 91 cm.
Bike: L

Und:
PASST NULL...


Ist mir viel zu klein. Ich hock druff wie´n Aff uf´m Schleifstein, Rückenschmerzen beim uphill, Pedale setzen dauernd auf beim Berghochfahren in steinigem Gelände (Dämpfer: DHX 5 Air, 280 PSI von max. 300 aufgepumpt) bei Gewicht ohne Klamotten von 94kg)
Dummerweise gab´s damals nur S/M/L... heute hätt ich gern ein XL...
Hab auch schon andere Vorbauten etc. ausprobiert. Passt einfach nicht.
Ich war auch zum "anprobieren" in Bocholt bei Rose und wurde da vermessen. Leider hat mir da keiner gesagt das ich für die Karre in L zu gross bin...

Heute überlege ich mir in naher Zukunft einen XL Rahmen (Firma weiss ich noch nicht) zu bestellen und so viel wie möglich von meiner Ausstattung zu übernehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serpentinebiker (17. September 2012)

@FREERIDE-AZUBI : Ich würde im Nachhinein auch L nehmen, weil mir der Rücken heute dermaßen geschmerzt hat und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass ein L-Rahmen viel an Agilität gegenüber dem M verliert. Wenn ich jetzt noch innerhalb einem halben Jahr noch mehr als 4 cm wachse verschebel ich den Karren und hol mir ein ähnliches Gefährt in L, daran möchte ich aber nicht denken, da mein Beefy einfach wunderbar ist und jeden Scheiß mitmacht


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. September 2012)

Wieso bekommt ihr auf den kürzeren Bikes Rückenschmerzen?

Ich bekomme eig. eher auf sehr langen Bikes Probleme


----------



## Guent (17. September 2012)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> @FREERIDE-AZUBI  Wenn ich jetzt noch innerhalb einem halben Jahr noch mehr als 4 cm wachse verschebel ich den Karren und hol mir ein ähnliches Gefährt in L



Sag mal, wasn hier los? Bist Du erst 11 und oder gibt´s bei Euch nur Sumoringer-Mahlzeiten???


----------



## Guent (17. September 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wieso bekommt ihr auf den kürzeren Bikes Rückenschmerzen?
> 
> Ich bekomme eig. eher auf sehr langen Bikes Probleme



Weil man da zusammengestaucht drauf sitzt, der Nacken ist überstreckt um nach vorne zu gucken...SEHR unbequem!


----------



## OJMad (18. September 2012)

Guent schrieb:


> Fahr hin und probier´s aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ich bin 1,91m, SL 91 cm.
> ...



Hmm.
So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein.
Bin 1,93m bei einer SL von 94cm und 88kg.
Mir passts super.
Habe auch dieses Jahr einen kleinen Alpencross ohne Probleme gemacht.
Habe mir hierfür nur einen Vorbau von 90mm angeschraubt und gnädiger rollende Reifen aufgezogen.

Größe XL wird auch kein Aufsetzen der Pedale bei nicht waagerechter Stellung im groben Geläuf verhindern.
Die Tretlagerhöhe ändert sich dadurch nicht.
Das Tret lager ist schon manchmal ein wnig arg tief beim Auf und Ab über Stock und Stein.
Aber man gewöhnt sich daran.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (18. September 2012)

@Guent : Ne ich bin 15, aber zurzeit wachse ich halt viel  Und ich weiß nicht, ob ein längerer Vorbau Abhilfe schaffen könnte, aber ich werde es mal ausprobieren, die  Nächste Anschaffung wird ne lange Teleskopstütze sein. Bergab läuft das Rad wunderbar und ich liebe die Federwegsverstellung. Bergauf eingentlich auch, aber mit Rückenschmerzen zu fahren ist auch nicht das Wahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (18. September 2012)

Alles klar, ich bin knapp 40...da wächst nur noch der Bauch...


----------



## fuxy (18. September 2012)

Hallo, werde in ein paar Wochen mein Rose BC FR 8 bekommen, gibts irgendetwas das man an dem Bike vor der ersten Fahrt machen sollte
z.b. Steinschlagschutzfolie ans Unterrohr oder so?

Lese hier immer wieder das Stichwort Schaltauge. 
Ist das bissl weich oder bricht das schnell ?

Was wiegt das BC wirklich, habe bei meinen anderen Bikes immer festellen müssen, das sie meist 1 KG schwerer waren als angegeben.


----------



## fuxy (21. September 2012)

Ach kommt schon, seit Ihr alle im Winterschlaf ?


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (23. September 2012)

So jetzt muß ich mich nur noch irgendwann entscheiden.Beef Cake oder Big Air 8.3!
Von den Komponenten her ähneln sich die Bikes ja schon.Gut das Big Air ist 1,4 kg schwerer,aber das wird nicht wirklich spürbar sein.

Ist Sram X9 besser als Shimano SLX?Und wie siehts mit den Dämpfern aus,FOX Van RC gegen Rock Shoxs Kage RC?Was würdet ihr sagen?

Gruß


----------



## muddymarcel (8. Oktober 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ach kommt schon, seit Ihr alle im Winterschlaf ?



  Ist ja schon ein wenig her,aber trotzdem:

Beef Cake FR2 :17KG trotz leichterem Lenker,Magnesiumpedalen,1Ply Reifen....

ansonsten:
+Geo ,läßt sich gut Bergauffahren
+rel. günstig
+gut Verarbeitet
+Domain arbeitet überraschent gut,Hinterbau ebenfalls

-der Van R Dämpfer kann man vergessen,überdämpft und ständig undicht. (meine Meinung)
-Die Avid Elexir 5,naja .bremst gut ,aber mir fehlt die Druckpunkteinstellung.Aber das kann man ja ändern
-Kettenführung beim Bikeparkbesuch nicht ausreichend. meine Kettenstrebe sieht schon aus wie sau.In Verbindung mit einem XT-Schaltwerk gehts einigermaßen

Fazit: Macht Spaß,ist vielseitig.Ich würde mir das Bike wiederkaufen,nur mit anderer Ausstattung!(Wer da spart,legts halt später teurer drauf)


----------



## janik97 (13. Januar 2013)

Hi,

Also das Beef Cake ist ein reines,(Mega Geiles) Freeride Bike.
Es hat prima Eigenschaften von der geo her, ist jetzt subjektiv.
Ich bin mit meinem Fr2 richtig zu Frieden!
Selbstverständlich ist es keins von diesen 13kg dingern, aber das muss es auch nicht finde ich^^.
Und das beste bei rose(gut geht jetzt noch direkt zum Bike) ist der service. Der ist einfach mal super :thumbup:



Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 191788 (13. Januar 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Hallo, werde in ein paar Wochen mein Rose BC FR 8 bekommen, gibts irgendetwas das man an dem Bike vor der ersten Fahrt machen sollte
> z.b. Steinschlagschutzfolie ans Unterrohr oder so?
> 
> Lese hier immer wieder das Stichwort Schaltauge.
> ...



Also ich fahre zwar kein BC sondern ein GC aber bei den Bikes aus dem letzten Jahr war die Schutzfolie am Unterrohr inclusiv sowie der Neooprenschutz an der Kettenstrebe, die Probleme mit den Schaltaugen betrafen auch die 2012er Serie die neu verbauten sollen laut Rose auch besser sein, aber ein Schaltauge in Reserve ist nie weg.
Gruß


----------



## muddymarcel (13. Januar 2013)

Das mit den Schaltauge kann ich bestätigen.Das erste hielt keine 4Wochen!Mit der neuen Version habe ich bis jetzt keine Probleme.

Das einzige was ich mittlerweile ein wenig bemängeln muss,ist das der Hinterbau schon arg Progressiv auf den letzten Zentimeter ist.

Man nutzt effektiv ca 150mm.Vorteil ist dann aber auch wieder ,das es fast unmöglich ist das der Dämpfer durchschlägt.Hab ich bis jetzt jedenfalls noch nicht geschafft


----------



## cocoon79 (7. Mai 2013)

Gibts eigentlich beim 12er Beef cake noch diese Probleme mit dem Hinterbau...sprich das sich da irgendwas löst, locker wird etc.? Was bräuchte ich eigentlich für ne Größe, bin 1,87m SL83-84cm.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (5. August 2013)

Ich kram mal diesen Fred wieder raus..habe am Wochenende eine neue Erfahrung mit meinem Beef Cake (FR 8 SL aus 2011, 15,5kg) machen dürfen 

Und zwar bin ich am Samstag eine 84km Tour mit 1200Hm mitgefahren...die letzten 15km hatte ich zwar nur noch Gummibeine, aber geil wars trotzdem..

Das Maximum was ich vorher an Strecke mit der Büchse gefahren bin war gerade mal die Hälfte, allerdings mit etwas mehr Höhenmeter.
Man sieht also, mit dem Beef Cake kann man echt so gut wie alles machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

